# Strain on stock axles



## Jmart147 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok so I just got the renegade 1000 2014.
Bad *** May I say!
I have maxed out th stock fox coils and put the 14"m12 diesels with 30" silverbacks.
Everything is walking fine but one of my axle boots got twisted and kinked one the first ride with the new tires due to the axles being a lil bit steaper. I wS able to twist it back and pop most of the boot out. It didn't rip.

Thoughts on this? Axle joints being strained? Lower it back down?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I just bought a 2014 Gade XXC 1000 too, yea they are bad. Lol. Anyway, you have nothing to worry about, the boot twisting is likely just a stick or grass wrapping around the boot and twisting the end that is connected to the shaft, where as the boot clamp on the CV is stationary. You would know if the axle was broke.

If your running no lift with just springs cranked thats fine. Ran with a 2013 on 29.5 law2s all year last year and he drove it hard, not a single thing broke on that bike all year. Now here I am on mine with 31"s hoping for the same result this year.


----------

